

Unicode Fonts for Symbols and Ancient Scripts - jws
http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/

======
jws
The 3rd font down is Symbola, it contains quite a few Unicode 6.0 symbols not
generally available.

All fonts on the page are free for reuse and distribution.

------
ent
Even though it's really cool to have all these symbols available in fonts, I
can't really see a reason for them other than decoration. I mean, no one
writes in hieroglyphs do they?

It would be really interesting to hear what people actually do with these
glyphs :)

------
singlow
Ancient script fonts are always a treasure. I've never known of a good,
comprehensive collection, so I've always had my own little stash that I keep
adding to.

These are really great. I especially love the Anaktoria Greek glyphs.

